# mainsail slides



## Billy654 (Jul 17, 2009)

While sailing this week-end (Catalina 30) I noticed one of the slides on the mainsail had broken. When I lowered the mainsail I found that all slides were made of plastic (7/8"). Can I replace these slides myself or do I have to take my mainsail to a sail loft for repair?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Billy654 said:


> While sailing this week-end (Catalina 30) I noticed one of the slides on the mainsail had broken. When I lowered the mainsail I found that all slides were made of plastic (7/8"). Can I replace these slides myself or do I have to take my mainsail to a sail loft for repair?


You should be able to repair this slides by sewing in new ones. I have done so; it is a bit labour intensive, but you will learn how to do minor repairs. Get /build a sail repair kit with needles, sail thread, a palm, pliers etc..


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I have changed slides on my sails. Our slides were attached using a small piece of webbing that attached the slide to the sail. Removed the stitching through the webbing. Reused the webbing, replaced the slide. Do as Jackdale said and throw a few replacement stitches into the webbing an you are good to go!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Piece of cake.

Sail Rite has the parts and materials, much cheaper than WM or most others. I suggest the slugs with SS inserts; they are less breakage prone. They can be attached to the sails with 1/2 nylon webbing, 1/8" cord lashings, or shackles (which are more prone to wearing the sail).

It isn't even required to remove the sail; just work the slides out of the gate a few at at time.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Contrary viewpoint*

while you can repair it yourself, why bother? If you live near a sail loft, they can do it faster and most likely better than you. Pull the sail off the boat, drop it off on a Monday. They can do the work in a few hours, pick it up on Friday, pay a few $, reinstall on your boat, go sailing.

If you fix it yourself, you will to buy the stuff from Sailrite, wait for delivery, go to your boat, undo the stitching, put in the new slide, and resew. Probably will take an hour or so to full do the repair plus the cost.

My approach, yes, you will have to remove the sail and get it to the loft, but if the loft is near the boat, it shouldn't be an issue and you have it done correctly for only a few dollars. They may even be able to do it while you wait.

DrB


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

I would never get somebody to fix these.. they are easy to do. Just get some new slugs from a marine store. Ask what they have, see what works for you. I use plastic ones at the moment because they are readily available, takes me just a few minutes to replace any that break. As for connecting them to the sail, there are a variety of options. Again, ask at your marine store and make a decision from the choices available. I have been using plastic ones that snap on tightly, they rarely rarely fail and are easy to take on and off which makes them reusable. The slugs fail far more often.. 

Taking off an old slug and putting on a new one is as easy as taking out the pin at the base of the mast, carefully bringing out the slugs and sail from the rail and holding on (especially if there is any wind) a couple of bungee cords can assist here, and putting the new one in and attaching it to the sail. Then just thread the rest back in and put the pin back in. 

Be sure to put that little pin somewhere safe while working on it though, that's the LAST thing you'd want to go "sploosh" into the ocean, and we all know that if something can fall out of your hand or pocket or roll around at all that we absolutely need, it will inevitably fall into the ocean.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

DrB said:


> while you can repair it yourself, why bother? If you live near a sail loft, they can do it faster and most likely better than you. Pull the sail off the boat, drop it off on a Monday. They can do the work in a few hours, pick it up on Friday, pay a few $, reinstall on your boat, go sailing.
> 
> If you fix it yourself, you will to buy the stuff from Sailrite, wait for delivery, go to your boat, undo the stitching, put in the new slide, and resew. Probably will take an hour or so to full do the repair plus the cost.
> 
> ...


I apologize in advance.

* The OP may not be as flush with cash as you. Be considerate.
* If it takes over 2-5 minutes per slide, you're dragging. The first will take longer, the balance will not.
* I am fairly certain I would be finished before the sail could be removed from the boat and taken to the loft. I would be sailing in and hour or two. Not bravado - I have done this.
* If you marina hop and stay near home, you can, of course, rely on others. Sort of sailor "light."
* Any sailor that cannot or will not replace a slide has LAS.

Pretty funny.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*I guess I miss the humor*



pdqaltair said:


> I apologize in advance.
> 
> * The OP may not be as flush with cash as you. Be considerate.
> * If it takes over 2-5 minutes per slide, you're dragging. The first will take longer, the balance will not.
> ...


I don't understand how my post was funny or inconsiderate. The OP asked about repairing a sail slug. While others said that he can fix the slug, which I agreed he probably could, I suggested just taking it to a shop and having them doing it, instead of buy stuff from Sailrite, waiting for it to arrive, and then doing it himself. I also said that this made sense if he had easy access to a shop. If he doesn't then it might not. The cost is not expensive, maybe $20 at most, so I don't understand your "flush for cash" comment. Also, the shop can do it and it right. He may end up doing a patch job, that could require re-work later.

More specifically your comments seem to be directed at me personally. Had I done something to offend you? I also find your statements somewhat contradictory. You state if your taking more than 5 minutes a slide your dragging, but then say in an hour or two you could have the slug replaced and ready to sail. Which is it? On my sail, the webbing is attached to the sail with pretty beefy stitches and a lot of them. I would challenge you to have the slug webbing destitched, the slug replaced, and the slug restitched in under five minutes, even with a machine.

Your comment about any sailor that can or will not replace a slide has LAS appears to be an insult. What is LAS? I am not familiar with that acronym.

Again, I don't understand how my post was funny.

DrB


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Plastic sail slugs deteriorate and weaken over time due to UV radiation. Breakage is not that uncommon (and is actually a good thing as you would rather replace a $.75 slug than have to re-sew a luff). Practice sewing is a good thing as there will be a time when a sail maker isn't convenient. Like the time we had to divert to Morrow Bay while going to SoCal because we didn't have $3 of slugs on board.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

DrB said:


> I don't understand how my post was funny or inconsiderate. The OP asked about repairing a sail slug. While others said that he can fix the slug, which I agreed he probably could, I suggested just taking it to a shop and having them doing it, instead of buy stuff from Sailrite, waiting for it to arrive, and then doing it himself. I also said that this made sense if he had easy access to a shop. If he doesn't then it might not. The cost is not expensive, maybe $20 at most, so I don't understand your "flush for cash" comment. Also, the shop can do it and it right. He may end up doing a patch job, that could require re-work later.
> 
> More specifically your comments seem to be directed at me personally. Had I done something to offend you? I also find your statements somewhat contradictory. You state if your taking more than 5 minutes a slide your dragging, but then say in an hour or two you could have the slug replaced and ready to sail. Which is it? On my sail, the webbing is attached to the sail with pretty beefy stitches and a lot of them. I would challenge you to have the slug webbing destitched, the slug replaced, and the slug restitched in under five minutes, even with a machine.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Sometimes I feel like a good rant, but I should resist. It really wasn't so specifically aimed at you. Bad taste, and I am sorry.

But I find it hard to imagine sailing without understanding and performing basic repairs. It is as much a part of sailing as knowing how to get off a sand bar without help or dock under sail. I may not want to do those things, but I know how.

I also felt the OP was possibly trying to learn and to save a buck. Sailing is an expensive hobby, only within the reach of many if they can be self reliant. Sail slugs belong in any basic sail repair kit and generally I would always have a few on-hand, no waiting. It was worth conveying that Sail Rite is a lower cost alternative and a resource for many canvas supply.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Seriously, take it to a sailmaker? Is that a joke? Even if a sailmaker can do it four times as fast as me, he won't make up my time spent removing, bagging, hauling, explaining, paying, waiting, bagging, and bending the sail.

Some people just love to give money away.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Did anyone think to ask the OP HOW the slugs on his sail were attached before throwing out advise about how to fix it or going on a rant?


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Reading Comprehension a problem?*



tager said:


> Seriously, take it to a sailmaker? Is that a joke? Even if a sailmaker can do it four times as fast as me, he won't make up my time spent removing, bagging, hauling, explaining, paying, waiting, bagging, and bending the sail.
> 
> Some people just love to give money away.


I don't understand why you think my response is a joke.

If you really read my first post, you'll find that I state that yes you can fix it yourself, but why bother if you have other things to do with your time. Yes, it isn't rocket science and it should be mastered as skill, but some folks don't like to be handy and fix things or their quality of work is not good. I also presented it as an alternative option and a viable one only if the OP had easy access to a loft. It isn't expensive.

As far as time for removing bagging, hauling and then reinstalling versus the self fix, one still has to go on-line and order the kit, wait for it, then get to the boat, get the slug exposed, rip out the stitches out, get the new slug inserted and restitched by hand the webbing. So there is still time invested.

I use to make c-fiber aerospace composites. It was a very hands-on job involving prepreg, and hand lay-ups, filament winding,etc. I am a very skilled at this. However, my boat was scratched pretty extensively into 31 year old gelcoat. While I probably had the technical skills to do it myself, the "art" is matching the color of the faded gelcoat. Since it is a cosmetic thing that could add or detract value from the boat if I were to sell, I elected to pay someone a few dollars to fix it. They did a much better job than I would have. While I technically would have filled the scratch, I probably wouldn't have blended it as well as the person who does it for a living. It was worth it to me to pay get the job 100% right, rather than do it myself and make it look like a fixed scratch. As it is now, now no one could tell it was repaired. I talked to the guy that did the repair and he said he has some "tricks" to make it look good.

I could also not spend any money on a lighter and use two sticks to generate a fire for my grill. But, I chose to "throw my money away" for that so I can actually have a fire in a reasonable time. Same with the sail slug. If I was stranded on an island, I do know how to use sticks to start a fire, but why should I do it when there is a better tool to do it with and I have the ability to procure it at relatively low cost.

I think self-reliance is very important and necessary, but not necessarily the optimal situational solution.

So everyone is clear, let's review my position again:


OP, if you you think that you have the skills to make the repair yourself and or want to learn how to do it, buy the kit and do it yourself. It is relatively straight-forward.
If you feel uncomfortable doing it yourself and have a sail loft that is easy access to you and the boat, have them do it. They'll do it right, quick, and relatively inexpensive.
If you have "better" things to do with your free time, than fix a sail slug, have someone else (another sailor, loft, your kid, etc) do it for a pre arranged fee.
This skill is a good skill to learn
Keep a few slugs on the boat, along with a heavy duty sewing kit, to do field repairs.

DrB


----------



## reillyjd (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd be interested to know which slide broke, and to try and figure out if there was some reason it failed. Was it, for example, a slide that experienced significant force when the sail was reefed? I've seen jiffy reefing setups where the reefing hook (the new tack when reefed) is not positioned properly. In that case, the lower, forward corner of the sail was pulling funny, and there was more pressure than normal on the lowest sail slide (not to mention that the higher wind which led to the reef was putting more pressure on all of the slides anyway).

Just worth asking. Little sense going to the effort of replacing the slide if the reason it failed isn't addressed too.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I had about a dozen or so go out after a gybe a few weeks back, not fun! I had the sailmaker do it, but my sail was 2 yrs old, probably had a hard gybe or two or three, including the one that broke a boom in 35-40 knots of wind.

It probably is straight forward, I choose to have the sailmaker fix the slugs, he upgraded to a larger version, I ended up only paying for the slugs, at about $120 same style as my two full battens have. They did not charge me for the ~2 hrs labor. Thank you UK in Anacortes Wa.! In the end, yes I had 3 hrs of driving, he was near me 2-3 days later, dropped off sail, away I went. If need be, I feel I could sew them on, not sure they would be as good etc, but if an emergency was there, no issues. In some cases, some of us prefer NOT to deal with these issues, do what I do best, hire others to do what THEY do best. 

Marty


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Well said.*



blt2ski said:


> If need be, I feel I could sew them on, not sure they would be as good etc, but if an emergency was there, no issues. In some cases, some of us prefer NOT to deal with these issues, do what I do best, hire others to do what THEY do best.
> 
> Marty


My point also.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think replacing a sail slide is up there in technical difficulty with carbon fiber layup. I guess that buying new parts and installing them yourself would take a similar amount of time as compared to going to the loft. It just seems silly to delegate such a simple task. 

It depends on what you have more of, time or money. For me, it's time. That's why I'm here!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Sail slugs are not particularly costly (see BAINBRIDGE INTL002_068_001_502 at WestMarineNew ) which is good as they are consumables. (Carry spares). And a good way of attaching them on a small boat such ast the C-30 is with shackles such as those on the Bainbridge style slides (see BAINBRIDGE INTLShackle at WestMarineNew ). We used this approach to good advantage on our Cal 2-29 for many years.

FWIW...


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Doing things like sewing on sail slugs, whipping lines ends, etc. are basic marlinspike skills that all sailors should master and can be gratifying as "a job well done". Here are few pointers to get you started and (hopefully) will take the fear factor out of doing these types of repairs.

First the roll of slugs - They can either be round or "flat" depending upon the mast track and the techniques are the same. They are attached either directly to a sail via a single grommet (usually the upper ones). Or with a short piece of webbing laced through two grommets (usually the lower ones). This double grommet affair is so the lower part of the sail will rest flatly on the boom when furled and won't bind when hoisted up. Obviously, slugs deteriorate under the sun's UV rays. There is also tension on them in the sail track. You can use this to help determine halyard tension. Sail grommets higher than slugs - high halyard tension for windy days, Even with slugs "neutral" tension. And drooping grommets - light air days. Needless to say, the plastic gets a work out. Why not bronze slugs? I like the idea of the plastic slug being the weakest part of the system, For example: I have a spectra mainsail, spectra webbing, Tecnora mainsheet and plastic slugs. I'd rather have a slug break than one of those other components. Don't worry, slug failure isn't all that common and most folks won't replace more than a half dozen in their careers.

<OSewing kits - Everyone should have one, how fancy is up to you. The basic tools you need for this (and most) jobs is: Waxed whipping thread (white), a seam ripper (from a sewing store or drug store), some needles, a sewing palm (you may be pushing the needle through multiple layers of webbing or cloth), some sail slugs, a couple yards of 1" webbing (I like the white with the trace thread going down the center line). You will also want to have a pair of pliers handy (for pulling the needle if it gets stuck) and some sharp pointed scissors (I bought a pair of the stainless steel "Chinese" surgical scissors at a local swap meet). All of this stuff you can get through your local West Marine or other stores. (Sailrite is also a good on-line source). Buy a ditty bag for this stuff and "add" to your collection as you tackle new (and more complicated) projects.

Basic construction - Webbing is sewed onto a slug by first doubling it over, taking it from 1" to a ½" wide and passing it through the slug and then over on itself. (note that it is far easier to work if the web has melted ends with a hot knife or match). I like to use a basting stitch to sew my webbing. First draw the needle through the center of the webbing. Then pass it around one side and back through the center of the webb and pull tight. Now bring it around the other side and back through and tighten. Your stitch should be like a figure "8", capturing both edges and the stitching in the center of the web. Repeat this stitch for 1/8 to ¼ along the web (use your other slugs as a guide). This is an incredibly strong stitch and is permanent (not a "field" repair at all!)

<OThe repair - You can do this with the sail on the boom and mast. If you need extra room to work, take the slugs out of the mast track (and/or disconnect the tack). Using the seam ripper remove the stitching from the "tail" or one side of the slug. Unweave it from the grommet, remembering the pattern of how it was put on (can vary from sailmaker to sailmaker). You can either use the old webbing (if not chaffed through) or go with new. Remove the webbing from the slug end and sew on the new using the technique above. Re-weave the webbing and repeat the stitch through all the layers of webbing. Knot off and finish the end. Re-feed the slug in the mast track, do a test hoist, then have a beer. Congratulations, you are now a junior bosun mate! Even after buying your sewing kit and six pack of beer, that first slug repair is probably cheaper than your sailmaker (mine has a $50 minimum)

<OUpper slugs with single grommets - The webbing goes from the slug through the grommet several times and is sewn onto itself. It is far easier to tack one end to the slug first, then do the weaving. You can also go the route of replacing the webbing with a small grommet shackle, eliminating the need to sew at all.

<OLower slugs with two grommets - both ends of the webbing are looped through the grommets and sewn with the slug "floating" in between. Use the same basic stitch on the grommet ends.


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

George,

Thanks for this. It was a nice write up. I will be adding some of the items you suggested to my repair kit.


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

If you have pointed scissors in your ditty bag - slip a length of plastic tubing or hose (whatever fits snugly) over them to keep the point from sticking through the bag or your hand. It also protects the point. I do the same for sharp chisels, etc. in my tool box.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

George, Nice write up. Thanks


----------



## Billy654 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions. I know I am now ready to change my first sail slide.


----------



## losesightofland (May 3, 2010)

Sails aren't installed, they are bent on. That is all.


----------

